# The Monkey Bar, Balmain, Sydney.



## Gerard_M (5/1/05)

The Monkey Bar is on Darling St Balmain. The place has undergone a few changes over the years & is looking very flash, but still comfy.
On tap Coopers Sparkling & Dark Ales, Stella, Hoegarden, Becks, Beez,& RedBack. Normally I would have gone for a RedBack on a hot day but the girl behind the bar reckons the Scharers was the pick. She was spot on. It was the best drop of Scharers I have had, & there were quite a few others getting into it too.
There are 22 pubs/bars in the Balmain /Rozelle area, this has been just one of them.
Cheers
Gerard


----------

